
Ask HN: Is there any good literature on Offensive PR/Communications Theory? - dqpb
HN recently had a couple articles about Facebook PR:<p><i>Facebook hired PR firm that wrote negative articles about Apple and Google</i> [1]<p><i>Delay, Deny and Deflect: How Facebook’s Leaders Fought Through Crisis</i> [2]<p>While the articles make note of FB&#x27;s offensive strategy, HN users also commented on the &quot;Media narrative&quot; attacking FB. I don&#x27;t know much about public relations or communications theory, and I&#x27;m curious to learn more. What literature or resources are the best for getting up to speed on PR&#x2F;Communications theory, and in particular offensive strategies?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18455077<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18453958
======
pedro1976
Regarding Public Relations, maybe the classic from Edwards Bernays called
"Propaganda" [0], should got into your list. [0]
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/493212.Propaganda](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/493212.Propaganda)

~~~
pizza
Came here to say exactly this - the underlying principles of propaganda never
change, and this book will do a good job of laying out its foundations.

------
baxosin
Vladimir Volkoff, La désinformation arme de guerre (Disinformation - the
weapon of war)

------
hluska
I'm uncomfortable recommending this, but if you enjoy history, you could do
double duty by reading about Nazi Germany, particularly some of Joseph
Goebbels contributions.

